# Fight choreography



## tekgoddess (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi, Anyone out there know how and where to hire a fight choreographer for West Side Story? I'm in South Florida and the feelers I put out went unanswered. Fl. is a free work state and apparently no one is really interested in teaching good, safe and challenging street fighting.
Peace,
Tekgoddess


----------



## soundlight (Dec 29, 2007)

I highly reccomend Samantha Phillips. She choreographed the chokefight for our production of true west, as well as all of the punches and other stuff. She also taught an amazing stage combat master class, which I attended. We did some hand-to-hand/kicks and punches, fighting with objects (I got to use a steel condiut bender as my object!), and other fun stuff. She's done all sorts of things, as her resume will attest.


----------



## jonhirsh (Dec 29, 2007)

http://www.safd.org/directory.html
This is a good Resource. 
JH


----------



## derekleffew (Dec 30, 2007)

Moving this thread to General Advice, as Suggestions is meant to be about improving Control Booth.


----------



## gafftaper (Dec 30, 2007)

Put in some phone calls to the local community theaters and/or college/university with a large theater program. 

Also contact the South East chapter of USITT.

There is definitely somebody in your area, you just haven't found them yet.


----------



## Footer (Dec 30, 2007)

Or make a post on backstagejobs.com, it could turn up someone, and its free. Artsearch would also be a good place to post it, but that costs some cash.


----------



## Joeyc329 (Jan 21, 2008)

I am a fight choreographer in the S. FL Area. I've worked with many local schools and universities. I've just finished working on W.S.S. this past weekend for a high school in Palm Beach. I've also done WSS for PBAU as well as several other productions. I am a certified Actor/Combatant with the Society of American Fight Directors. On Feb 2-3 I will be teaching a stage combat workshop for the Kravis Center In Palm Beach. If anyone is in need of a choreographer please contact me @ [email protected].

Joey Costello
Heroes Four Hire, Inc.


----------

